# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Regulations for bathroom lighting

## HandyDaddy

Hi Guys 
I'm about to plan out lighting for my ensuite bathroom. I'm planning on putting in a few downlights. Do they have to be IP rated for general use in a bathroom, and what about over a shower? 
Thanks 
Mike

----------


## chalkyt

Get your local friendly electrician on the job when it comes to wiring, but for planning purposes, bathrooms etc (known as Damp Situations) are divided into Zones according to the proximity of taps, baths, basins etc. Generally the space over a bath, shower etc is Zone 1 which extends 2.5 metres above the floor. Generally only IPX4 rated fittings are permitted in Zone 1 and Zone 2 (there are some exceptions) which extends a further 600mm beyond Zone 1 but only 2.25 metres above the floor. Zone 3 extends 2.4 metres beyond this and doesn't require any IP rated switches etc provided that they are more than 0.3M from the floor and are RCD protected (mandatory for new GPOs and Luminaires these days). 
Basins are a bit different. Essentially Zone 2 is 0.4 metres above and 0.15 metres outside the water container. So, you can have a non IP rated power outlet, switch or luminaires outside of this zone and so reasonably close to the basin. This is important if you are thinking about mirror lighting, shaver outlet etc.  
So... your downlights are O.K. in Zone 2 & 3 provided that they are more than 2.25 metres from the floor, and also Zone 1 provided that the ceiling is highter than 2.5 metres (2.4 metre ceiling is a NO, but 2.7 metre ceiling is a YES). I know it sounds all a bit messy, but if you can get hold of AS 3000 "Wiring Rules" Section 6, the definitions and diagrams are very good. If you pop into your local electrical wholesaler with an idea of what you want to buy, they are likely to have a copy of AS 3000 that you can have a look at.  
Good luck, you can probably get the result that you want without too much trouble.

----------


## Master Splinter

Diagrams in the document in my sig...

----------


## HandyDaddy

Thanks chalkyt 
A good detailed explanation.

----------

